# Eleaf ipower 80w or tesla steam punk



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/9/16)

hi guys 

just a quick one , how do you feel about internal battery mods? they seem pretty good from what ive read internationally but locally im not so sure, lots of the you the you tube vidoe's has samples only and not final mods on the ipower side

im looking at pairing the mod with a tfv8 mini or geekvape eagle maybe, how would these function on a 80w max power mod with stock coils?

the tesla is way over the 1k mark but i like the sleek design, i vaped on the rx200s its great just to bulky as my daily mod for work and stuff. i could get 2 ipower 80w mods for the price of a tesla steam punk.

is the steam punk really worth that money for an internal battery mod,would these mods last me all day on vaping? my vaoing would be between 40-60 watts maybe 

thanks guys for all your help

also not sure if tesla offers any sort or warrantee should i have any issues
this will be my first mod and want to be able to put it in my top pocket some times 

thanx again


----------



## stevie g (23/9/16)

TFV8 commercial coils need more than 80w I have two friends that run them at 120w and 140w respectively. TFV8 RBA you will be fine at 80W.

Tesla Steam Punk is good but heavy, I know nothing about the Ipower80.
Best combination of power and size with battery longevity is a 26650 mod like Hohm Slice or VT75 but they are bigger and heavier than the steam punk... I did hear that the VT75 is very light so maybe not heavier than that one.

You are going to have to look at higher power mods with replaceable 18650's if you want to run a cloud beast (TFV8) at full potential.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (23/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hi guys
> 
> just a quick one , how do you feel about internal battery mods? they seem pretty good from what ive read internationally but locally im not so sure, lots of the you the you tube vidoe's has samples only and not final mods on the ipower side
> 
> ...



I have two punks. I don't know much about the technical side of it and i think the battery will easily last the whole day but I think it might be too heavy for your top pocket. Might look like u have one sagging man boob.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/9/16)

Ipower is good and reliable but it will be terrible with the tfv8


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ipower is good and reliable but it will be terrible with the tfv8



even the mini tfv8? okay so maybe the ipower will be good but surely it could handle the baby cloud beast?


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/9/16)

Sprint said:


> TFV8 commercial coils need more than 80w I have two friends that run them at 120w and 140w respectively. TFV8 RBA you will be fine at 80W.
> 
> Tesla Steam Punk is good but heavy, I know nothing about the Ipower80.
> Best combination of power and size with battery longevity is a 26650 mod like Hohm Slice or VT75 but they are bigger and heavier than the steam punk... I did hear that the VT75 is very light so maybe not heavier than that one.
> ...



surely the ipower could be okay with the baby cloud beast . i know the full size v8 will be an issue


----------



## stevie g (23/9/16)

Could be, I don't know the baby CB but surely it uses the same coils?.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/9/16)

nah coils arent the same buddy baby beast i think you vape between 60-80w and cloud beast 120- onwards


----------



## stevie g (23/9/16)

oh... then I think you'll be fine with either mod but I still urge you to look for a dual 18650 instead.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/9/16)

Ipower will have terrible battery life above 50w... how do i know this? cause i just sold my one. got a hohm slice now. it might be better suited for the baby beast


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ipower will have terrible battery life above 50w... how do i know this? cause i just sold my one. got a hohm slice now. it might be better suited for the baby beast



When you say terrible how bad is terrible and what tank were you using and how often did you vape it bud , not many people complain about the battery life and the mod not lasting all day some People even vape at 60 all day with no issues 

Thanx 


Sent from iPhone 6s


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

I have been through a few mods in my time and the bottom line is that @Sprint is 100% on the button when he says get a dual 18650 mod. @Vape_Da_Ape the answer is a dual 18650 mod no question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> When you say terrible how bad is terrible and what tank were you using and how often did you vape it bud , not many people complain about the battery life and the mod not lasting all day some People even vape at 60 all day with no issues
> 
> Thanx
> 
> ...


Well its a good device. i used it only at about 30w on single coil serpent mini. it lasted over a day. But using it like above 60W i cant imagine the good battery life. i mean the tfv8 will have much limitations on that mod cause it can only do 80W


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (28/9/16)

hey guys 

so i went with the ipower 80w i must say nice looking mod and compact although some guys advised on getting a dual battery mod they were right , it doesnt really last, i vape at 50-60 watts with a tfv8 baby and also a thirsty little bugger, good clouds though but darn thirsty hey , 

im on the market for a smok alien and still deciding on which tank to go with it to run standard coils as ive only used the single coil in my baby beast and havent tried the quad.

current juice is carousel by vape candy and moonlight by orion , i prefer the carousel though.
vaping makes my noise like leak is this normal?

what other tanks and flavours do you guys suggest , i used my wifes blueberry 0 nicotene in my tank and loved it. so looking at sticking ti the zero's going forward, just a pain to keep on filling , i go through like 5 tanks a hour


----------



## stevie g (28/9/16)

Yeah nose leaking is normal


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (28/9/16)

lmao ay it was strange to me , people think im on some other kak im always sniffing


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hey guys
> 
> so i went with the ipower 80w i must say nice looking mod and compact although some guys advised on getting a dual battery mod they were right , it doesnt really last, i vape at 50-60 watts with a tfv8 baby and also a thirsty little bugger, good clouds though but darn thirsty hey ,
> 
> ...


If You can wrap coils get a serpent mini 22. The 25 will overhang on the ipower. But the serpent although you have to fill it often. Its a great tank with amazing flavour. It well suits the ipower cause its single coil it only needs like 20-30w to vape.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/10/16)

Hey guys so sold my ipower and tfv8 baby set up , I'm on the market for something with much better battery life and bigger capacity tank that I can run stock coils on , I'm not sure how sqonkers work but it seems painless for on the go vaping as it irritates me abit to keep on having to top up thirsty tanks , surely some of you guys out there are are also having this gripe of thirsty tanks and having to fill all the time . 

I tried an rolo rx2/3 not a bad device in 2 battery mode actually really good feeling in hand I must say , 

Other option I'm also leaning towards is the smok alien everyone seems to be ranting about so far , is it that good of a device ? I got a mixed review from a guy I won't mention his name and which vape shop his from , but basically said its okay more on the average side .

Then there's the minikin 150w or even the new 180w that's also on the cards . I haven't vaped the 180w but the 150 feels nice in hand just not sure about battery life 

So yeah folks that's my dilemma right now , also tank choice I'm not sure if I want a tank that's so thirsty I just need decent clouds and good flavor not really chasing clouds , basically need my tank to not be as thirsty as my v8 baby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/10/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Hey guys so sold my ipower and tfv8 baby set up , I'm on the market for something with much better battery life and bigger capacity tank that I can run stock coils on , I'm not sure how sqonkers work but it seems painless for on the go vaping as it irritates me abit to keep on having to top up thirsty tanks , surely some of you guys out there are are also having this gripe of thirsty tanks and having to fill all the time .
> 
> I tried an rolo rx2/3 not a bad device in 2 battery mode actually really good feeling in hand I must say ,
> 
> ...


Well that lasted long lol... A serpent 25 is a great tank for flavour and decent clouds and it doesnt kill on juice. Thats if you can build a single coil. Very easy. As for mods. Smok Alien/minikin 180/almost any dual battery . This all comes down to what feels better for you.They are all good devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Well that lasted long lol... A serpent 25 is a great tank for flavour and decent clouds and it doesnt kill on juice. Thats if you can build a single coil. Very easy. As for mods. Smok Alien/minikin 180/almost any dual battery . This all comes down to what feels better for you.They are all good devices



In terms of size the smok would be a winner I would guess , just not sure of the feel as I haven't held it , is the serpent the only decent tank around with good capacity , that baby beast left a bad taste in my mouth from the thirst that almost put me off vaping on the whole hey , some people don't mind it but me it really got to me , what's your take on sqonkers ? Maybe uncle rob can comment here with regards to sqonkers , are they as popular as sub ohm tanks ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/10/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> In terms of size the smok would be a winner I would guess , just not sure of the feel as I haven't held it , is the serpent the only decent tank around with good capacity , that baby beast left a bad taste in my mouth from the thirst that almost put me off vaping on the whole hey , some people don't mind it but me it really got to me , what's your take on sqonkers ? Maybe uncle rob can comment here with regards to sqonkers , are they as popular as sub ohm tanks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nice thing with the serpent mini it comes with 2 decks. for dual coil or single coil. Most people doint even use the dual cause the single is that good. Also single coil uses less liquid so its very well balanced in terms of flavour. Vapour and juice consumption.Also because single coil you only need like 35 watts at most. So battery life on your mods will be amazing


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/10/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> In terms of size the smok would be a winner I would guess , just not sure of the feel as I haven't held it , is the serpent the only decent tank around with good capacity , that baby beast left a bad taste in my mouth from the thirst that almost put me off vaping on the whole hey , some people don't mind it but me it really got to me , what's your take on sqonkers ? Maybe uncle rob can comment here with regards to sqonkers , are they as popular as sub ohm tanks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh squonkers will use less liquid. So you could also go that route


----------



## kev mac (4/10/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Hey guys so sold my ipower and tfv8 baby set up , I'm on the market for something with much better battery life and bigger capacity tank that I can run stock coils on , I'm not sure how sqonkers work but it seems painless for on the go vaping as it irritates me abit to keep on having to top up thirsty tanks , surely some of you guys out there are are also having this gripe of thirsty tanks and having to fill all the time .
> 
> I tried an rolo rx2/3 not a bad device in 2 battery mode actually really good feeling in hand I must say ,
> 
> ...


The Bellus may suit your needs


----------

